#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  樂園“最新動態”桌面挂件程式～

## 雪麒

其實寫這個程式只是因為小獸我比較懶……
有了這個程式，不用開瀏覽器也能在側邊欄看到樂園的最新動態啦～
截圖如下（左邊是最新主題，右邊是最新動態）


小工具會定時自動更新內容，最底下還有個“刷新”按鈕可以手動刷新（不過尚無法與論壇完全同步，頻率約15分鐘）。如果有出現無法顯示的情況試著在保持網絡暢通的情況下關掉再開啟看看
目前只支持Windows 7和windows Vista，還在測試，歡迎找bug～

下載地址：這裡（以及備用下載）

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

雪麒你太強了,我本來在舊狼版時我已經想試研究
會不會有查看聊天室內到底真正有多少獸的工具,
沒想到你卻做了個更方便的工具,謝謝啦

PS:這個我好像重開了幾次,但看不到更新,
阿,看到了,回文後大概三四分鐘後按刷新才會有反應

----------


## 雪麒

啊忘了說明了……這個就像論壇首頁側邊欄那樣，是無法做到完全同步的更新的
論壇系統目前每15分鐘更新一次緩存，所以小工具的更新頻率大致也是如此。

----------


## 好喝的茶

雪麒你真懶OWO（讚美的意味）
很不錯的小程式呢，我比較想知道怎麼弄的。

另外我比較希望可以調整視窗喔︰3

----------

